# Potty training and rain



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

It's drizzling yet again! Luckily Penelope has a raincoat now!&#128512;
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mtllc89kas34qa/Photo May 09, 7 20 07 PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Gorgeous! Kosmo goes out in the rain to do his business. He is the only dog I have ever had who seemed to not mind it. He also likes to jump in the lake (to my surprise), but it is still too cold so we had to towel off and snuggle immediately!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*rain*



Marcia Tallent said:


> Gorgeous! Kosmo goes out in the rain to do his business. He is the only dog I have ever had who seemed to not mind it. He also likes to jump in the lake (to my surprise), but it is still too cold so we had to towel off and snuggle immediately!


Perry loves the rain - he'll go out not only to do his business but just for the fun of it... however, he HATES going out in the yard in the morning/ night to do his business because the grass is wet! I have to actually take him out on a leash (into our fenced yard) when there's dew or rain-wet grass otherwise he'll pee/ poop on the patio instead.

I wish someone could explain this / his logic to me :laugh2: - he'll be out in the rain and come back in totally soaked, but he's being tortured (walking in that really exaggerated lifting of the legs way) if I make him walk on wet grass to pee.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Such a precious little girl!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Penelope is smashing in her raincoat! I try to avoid walking Chi Chi in the rain because I don't like it, but she just shames me into it by giving me that "come on! It's just RAIN" look.:laugh2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry loves the rain - he'll go out not only to do his business but just for the fun of it... however, he HATES going out in the yard in the morning/ night to do his business because the grass is wet! I have to actually take him out on a leash (into our fenced yard) when there's dew or rain-wet grass otherwise he'll pee/ poop on the patio instead.
> 
> I wish someone could explain this / his logic to me :laugh2: - he'll be out in the rain and come back in totally soaked, but he's being tortured (walking in that really exaggerated lifting of the legs way) if I make him walk on wet grass to pee.


Ha!!! Why does Kodi hate wire crates?!?!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Wow I'm so impressed you got a coat on your puppy! Duke would not be into that at all... he hates me even putting on his collar and leash  
What is your secret? :|

On the outside in the rain part, I'm also potty training Duke at the moment and he actually went outside and did his business.. I was amazed! He is a prince though you can tell that he rather try and sneak and pee/poo inside when it's wet out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Please keep in mind that MANY people are really sorry that they have given up on training an indoor potty option once the bad weather really gets started for the year. All mine wiuld MUCH rather go outside, but they are all willing to use a litter box when the snow is too high for them to get out the door, or when we are on the 10th floor of a hotel at 6AM.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> I wish someone could explain this / his logic to me :laugh2: - he'll be out in the rain and come back in totally soaked, but he's being tortured (walking in that really exaggerated lifting of the legs way) if I make him walk on wet grass to pee.


ound:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So, so, so cute. Mine HATE the rain. Quite the feat getting them to do their business when the ground is wet.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Penelope in that rain coat is awfully cute!



krandall said:


> Please keep in mind that MANY people are really sorry that they have given up on training an indoor potty option once the bad weather really gets started for the year. All mine wiuld MUCH rather go outside, but they are all willing to use a litter box when the snow is too high for them to get out the door, or when we are on the 10th floor of a hotel at 6AM.


We had SO much rain this past winter and Spring. After getting a "summer puppy" and lots of nice weather, I am thrilled we used the ugodog still even though she was doing fine going outside too. It saved me (and her)a lot of extra grooming that is for sure! Besides that my Lil Girly was so confused when I took her out in the rain- she was obsessed with sticking her face into the wet grass and OCD about finding just the right spot that she never went anyway! Even with a rain coat she would have been soaked from the neck up and her feet!

Now that it is drying out again and getting warmer, the transition to using both indoor potty and the grass is going great! Plus I never have to worry if we end up out longer than planned for whatever reason.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

I totally agree with indoor options. Very excited to try the ugodog. Just ordered it. Penelope will go on her potty pads if necessary, but she also loves to play with them. It looks like the ugodog will help with that.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Indoor options*



Genie1000 said:


> I totally agree with indoor options. Very excited to try the ugodog. Just ordered it. Penelope will go on her potty pads if necessary, but she also loves to play with them. It looks like the ugodog will help with that.


I'm honestly not sure how I feel about indoor options - I can see the advantage, but personally I find the idea a little icky, but one thing to consider that I ran across when trying to figure out a solution to Perry peeing on area rugs in the house (but being basically 100% house trained if there are no rugs on the floor) is that in the few sites that I found that referenced this problem, they seemed to indicate that it might be because the dogs were trained on indoor pads and that when a pad wasn't available they saw an area rug in the same light. Now, I don't know how true this is, but it probably is worth noting that if you do use an indoor option that you probably should make sure to take it with you to any house you visit, in case this might be true.

They do make the indoor options that look/ feel like grass - has anyone used one of those?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'm honestly not sure how I feel about indoor options - I can see the advantage, but personally I find the idea a little icky, but one thing to consider that I ran across when trying to figure out a solution to Perry peeing on area rugs in the house (but being basically 100% house trained if there are no rugs on the floor) is that in the few sites that I found that referenced this problem, they seemed to indicate that it might be because the dogs were trained on indoor pads and that when a pad wasn't available they saw an area rug in the same light. Now, I don't know how true this is, but it probably is worth noting that if you do use an indoor option that you probably should make sure to take it with you to any house you visit, in case this might be true.
> 
> They do make the indoor options that look/ feel like grass - has anyone used one of those?


The people who have problems with dogs mistaking rugs for pads mostly have used washable (cloth) pee pads. I would never use those, for that reason and because the idea of putting dog pee and poop in my clothes washer is icky to ME!!! 

I haven't heard of dogs having trouble distinguishing between disposible pee pads and rugs, but I don't like them for several teasons. Havanese are big paper chewers, and many will chew up pads. Disposible pads are a LOT of plastic to be putting in ladfills, and most of all, they stink, the moment the dog has used them.

I use either open litter boxes with pine pellets, or UgoDog trays (with a plastic grid) also with pine pellets. There is absolutely no smellwith these, if cleaned regularly.

A number of us have played with the fake grass potty options in the past. NONE of us have ben able to keep them from getting and staying stinky, no matter how they are cleaned, very quickly. I also don't think for one moment that dogs REALLY think they are grass... They just accept them as another potty alternative.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

We used the puddle place for the first few days. Penelope was not impressed. Right now we are using puppy pads as we await delivery of our ugodog system.


----------

